
Why old ThinkPads are still terrific laptops in 2019 - vaillancourtmax
https://maximevaillancourt.com/why-i-use-a-thinkpad-x220-in-2019
======
mattbillenstein
That's dedication to some seriously old hardware...

I bought a T450s as a travel laptop and put Ubuntu on it -- the detected
touchpad driver is crap, so I had to tweak there, but everything else works.

It's a very nice laptop for the $260 I paid for it shipped. And if I somehow
destroy it, I don't have to worry about it being a $2k expense out of
pocket...

~~~
vaillancourtmax
> That's dedication to some seriously old hardware

If it ain't broke, don't fix it!

Glad you're enjoying the T450s.

------
zhte415
The r/thinkpad subreddit is quite active for anyone interested in ThinkPads
especially 2nd hand/ex-corporate/refurbished ones.

~~~
vaillancourtmax
Yes, and Craigslist and Kijiji are full of them, too.

